# Help me spend some money.... New pit purchase.



## mowin (Jul 2, 2017)

Well, i love my pellet grill, but ive got a itch for a stick burner.
Ive been reading about RF, and offset smokers.

Which one and why? 

I'm in upstate New York,  so im definitely not going to pick one up, so delivery is a must.

Looking for a small to midsized backyard smoker. Probably a 36" to 42" cook chamber, maybe top and bottom racks if top rack doesn't take up too much room.

Normally only cook for my wife and I, but do entertain several times a year.  

So what manufacturers do you recommend.  Looking to keep this around $1250 shipped.


----------



## b-one (Jul 2, 2017)

I bet the shipping is going to kill you at that price. I'm guessing you'll be looking at 3-400 just shipping,but I'm not sure. Have you been looking online for used maybe even others forums? Best of luck!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2017)

I would suggest a Lang, but the shipping up to you would be probably $500.

Most of the smoker builders are in the South, but I'm sure if you look you may find a quality builder up your way.

Al


----------



## mowin (Jul 3, 2017)

I was just on Lang website. Very nice smokers.  The 36" is $1295.  But I fear your correct on shipping.  

Looked at a larger pit the other day at a BBQ joint. It was a greasy hill smoker. Looked well made and the q that came off of it was very good, however it wasn't a RF, and I think that's the type I want. .


----------



## phatbac (Jul 3, 2017)

I would suggest Lang 36 as well. When I bought mine I didn't have to pay immediately and the shipping is COD. I live in NC and I paid $400 for shipping.

For what it's worth. My smoker has been a wonderful purchase and really fun to cook on. Everyone tells me the food is outstanding too! I was apprehensive about paying that much for shipping but it is cheaper than driving down to get it. Plus if it's delivered you don't have to pay for sales tax(7%).

Whichever stick burner you go with get the one *you* want since you have to lay out the funds.

Have any questions about using a lang feel free to pm me.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## mowin (Jul 3, 2017)

phatbac said:


> I would suggest Lang 36 as well. When I bought mine I didn't have to pay immediately and the shipping is COD. I live in NC and I paid $400 for shipping.
> 
> For what it's worth. My smoker has been a wonderful purchase and really fun to cook on. Everyone tells me the food is outstanding too! I was apprehensive about paying that much for shipping but it is cheaper than driving down to get it. Plus if it's delivered you don't have to pay for sales tax(7%).
> 
> ...



Wow.  $400 from GA to NC.  I'm in NY, so I'm sure it would be considerably higher.

Just sent for a shipping quote.  So I'll know in a day or two. Assuming there not closed for the week due to the 4th. 

If i do go for the lang, I'll probably get the 36" standard. The deluxe doesnt seen worth the extra cost as its not open to the smoke. Basically a $300 warming oven.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 3, 2017)

mowin said:


> Wow.  $400 from GA to NC.  I'm in NY, so I'm sure it would be considerably higher.
> 
> Just sent for a shipping quote.  So I'll know in a day or two. Assuming there not closed for the week due to the 4th.
> 
> If i do go for the lang, I'll probably get the 36" standard. The deluxe doesnt seen worth the extra cost as its not open to the smoke. Basically a $300 warming oven.



I have the standard and it has sliding rack on top and temp probe port. Look in my signature for my photo album of Black Betty (my Smoker).

Good luck,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## cksteele (Jul 3, 2017)

you could look around on craigslist or another resale  site there might be a guy selling  one in your area  if you keep an eye out


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 3, 2017)

I looked online for BBQ/smoker fabricators in New York.  Found a place called B&B Custom BBQ Grills in Mt. Vernon, NY.  Obviously a few hours drive from upstate, but a heck of a lot closer than Georgia and Alabama.  Looks like he builds grills and smokers, and it appears he knows what he's doing.  I have no idea of the price.  Find him online and give him a call.  Might be worth a trip and the rental of a trailer.


----------



## mowin (Jul 4, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> I looked online for BBQ/smoker fabricators in New York.  Found a place called B&B Custom BBQ Grills in Mt. Vernon, NY.  Obviously a few hours drive from upstate, but a heck of a lot closer than Georgia and Alabama.  Looks like he builds grills and smokers, and it appears he knows what he's doing.  I have no idea of the price.  Find him online and give him a call.  Might be worth a trip and the rental of a trailer.



Thanks, I'll look into them.  That's close enough for me. No trailer rental needed, I've got that covered.


----------

